# What kind of frog?!



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I was surprized to find this guy on some plants i unpacked at work today. They are grown in goulds florida. Any info would be appreciated
Thanks
Sib


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like a Cuban Tree Frog... a non-native invasive species to Florida. It has no natural predators and is causing some major problems. 

Cute though!
Crystal


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, looks like one of those nasty Cuban tree frogs.
-Scott


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

_Osteopilus septentrionalis_

Cuban Tree Frog....Invasive species. Do not re-release


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

elscotto said:


> Yeah, looks like one of those nasty Cuban tree frogs.
> -Scott


Scott,

NASTY!!!! Really, NASTY!!! I'd like you to think about that word, that it is a frog that you are applying that word to, and ask yourself what the motivation you might have for using such a word to describe any other species that has evolved on Earth.

As someone who works with invasive species at work all the time (we are battling an outbreak of Asian Long-horn Beetles in our wetland forest just this week), I have learned it is not the fault of the "invading" species in putting the natural world out of balance. WE are the ones who have put the natural world out of balance!!!

So who is it that is really NASTY?? Just something to think about. Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Scott,
> 
> NASTY!!!! Really, NASTY!!! I'd like you to think about that word, that it is a frog that you are applying that word to, and ask yourself what the motivation you might have for using such a word to describe any other species that has evolved on Earth.
> 
> ...


I completly agree with woodsman view, at the end we're the ones to blame not the frogs, snakes, or any other species


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

On the other hand that's how such a diversity of species has formed... In a few hundred years the Cuban Tree Frogs in Cuba and the ones in the U.S. may evolve into separate and unique species that are treasured by hobbyists. Then again maybe the world will end in 2012 . 

Just for the record I'm only putting out an opposing idea for the sake of conversation. I don't want any negative rep points for seemingly supporting species invasion .


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

..it's a nasty Cuban tree frog, I would put it in a blender and make a smoothie out if it...


and yes I blame myself...


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well i guess you have a Cuban tree frog on your hands lol.. either keep it or kill it. but what ever you do. dont release it. these non native animals seem to thrive anywhere they go.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Find a invasive snake and feed it to that maybe they'll cansel each other out


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Cuban tree frogs are really nice frogs. I have kept them and they are suprisingly active. Just do not release it but that is pretty much par for all the animals we keep in captivity.


----------

